# The next few days



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

International efforts to resolve the political crisis which followed the ousting of Mohammed Morsi have failed, Egypt's interim presidency says.

BBC News - Egypt says foreign mediation has failed to resolve crisis

I am reading reports that the sit ins will be dispersed, please keep safe.

Whilst I was in Spain I was receiving almost daily emails from the BE but nothing for the last few days.. have they all left the country and left us to it?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Interim President gave a speech tonight.
It was on time, concise, to the point. The messages are:
-Egypt gave the chance and time required for all the initiatives to resolve the current standoff. However, to no success. 
- Egypt is determined to move forward and the train has left the station, those who will not join will be left behind and should bear the consequences.
- Egypt has a great future and we are determined to move forward to achieve it.
- Asked all Egyptians to put Egypt ahead of their personal/group agenda's/interests


----------

